# the last few weeks ...



## bosephus (Dec 16, 2014)

have been rotten to put it simply . 

nov 30th i was driving down the road without a care in the world until  i looked in my rear view mirror and seen a huge cloud of smoke behind me . 
i pulled over got out of the car and low and behold ... my car was on fire . 
one failure of a fire extinguisher and 10 minutes later i was the proud owner of a burned out hulk . 

ok things could be worse it wasnt that great of a car to start with ... 

so i borrow my nephews 2005 ford f250 to go look for a new beater ride , 30 miles into the trip to look at a car i see the temp gauge rising .
i pull over at the first opportunity to learn that his 6.0 diesel has just decided to blow a head gasket ... yipppy 

$1100 worth of towing , parts and 5 days of cussing, swearing and head pounding later i have the boys pride and joy back together . 

then last friday i borrow my sisters car to get some groceries ... halfway home and in broad daylight i bounce a deer off the hood of her honda . 
luckily for me it didnt do a whole lot of damage and what is there is purely cosmetic and she could care less about it . 


 its probably a good thing that after fixing my nephews truck i dont have any cash left to buy another car ... im pretty sure id just wind up head first into a tre or other large object . 

i have had enough , i have officially given up .


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 16, 2014)

With that kind of luck, I might quit driving too.  Bummer!:bitingnails:


----------



## David S (Dec 16, 2014)

Things come in three's.  It is all over now.  Nothing but good things for you on the horizon.

David


----------



## bosephus (Dec 16, 2014)

ive come to the conclusion that this was just 30 years of problem free driving catching up to me . 
i have always had junky beater vehicles and havent ever had any bad luck with them ... until now . 
so i guess ill just have to go ahead and get over it . 

 the whole mess wouldnt have felt so bad if it hadnt been such a bear to change a couple head gaskets ... holy crap it would be a cold day in hell before i ever bought a ford truck with a diesel ... i wound up jacking the cab of the truck up about a foot to remove the engine , and if i had had the room id of taken it completely off the chassis . 
and is it was such a bear to do and the 6.0 being a bit notorious for head gaskets i spent the extra bucks and had the heads o ringed and went with a stud kit instead of head bolts to hopefully prevent from having a round two with the heads .


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 16, 2014)

holy cow, this makes me feel better about finding out I need a filling, that's for sure! Bad luck is like a London bus - nothing for ages then 3 turn up in a row. Hopefully you're done for a while, but if not, how about a bicycle?

On the other hand, that's pretty darn awesome that you could even think about replacing the head gasket in a large diesel like that. Adversity shows off the best in us and all that


----------



## bosephus (Dec 16, 2014)

yikes .. i dont care what anyone says .... theres nothing worse then a toothache . 
last one i had i chose not to have it filled , had the dentist yank it .


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 16, 2014)

you could have the luck my friend had - he got hit by a plane on the interstate - the plane had to make an emergency landing and ran into his new truck!


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 16, 2014)

That is how the dealers work on those engines - with the cab removed.  In a shop with a hoist, the cab and entire front clip can be removed in under two hours, leaving the engine wide open to work on. 

So, when you gonna buy a hoist so you can start working on those things as a side line??  


:leaving:


----------



## bosephus (Dec 16, 2014)

ok i feel way way better now ... getting hit by a plane is some realy bad luck . but to be on the safe side , i think ill stick with the secondary roads wheni become mobile again . 


terrywerm , if it hadnt been my nephews truck it would still be abandoned along side of the road . i thought had a pretty good idea of what i was getting into . 
untill i started looking and came to the conclusion that ford engineers are dumber then i am ... and that can be awfully dang dumb . 

truth be told .. if i was 20 years younger once i figured out that the cab comes off fairly easily it wouldnt have been to terrible of a job ... with the proper tools and a hoist for the cab . 

 i'd still never buy one


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 17, 2014)

bosephus said:


> ....until i started looking and came to the conclusion that ford engineers are not dumber than Nissan engineers


Simple regular service item on my sons Nissan Pathfinder. Need to disconnect the battery and remove the front wheel to change the oil filter!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Andre (Dec 17, 2014)

That's quite the bad luck, hope you can shake it off soon. This is why you need a tank :biggrin:


----------



## Malave16 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's why my driveway is packed with chevy's. Sorry about the luck, but theres always a bright side of things. Just gotta stay positive. After all we were all born naked, and when we die we are not taking nothing with us.


----------



## bosephus (Jan 5, 2015)

i am over it , i do that fairly easy . a few bumps in the road and all of that . ... venting helps a lot . 

i have even managed to find a new car , new to me at least .  a friend of my brother has a little honda with a few  small dents  that he wants rid of .
he bought a new truck and was only offered peanuts as a trade in , so i doubled the dealers offer of $700 and he was glad to let me have it ... $1400 for a known maintained car with less then 150,000 miles is a rather hard to find deal.

so in about 8 more days when his new truck shows up i'll be the proud owner of a 03 civic


----------

